# tile over drywall backsplash?



## angus242 (May 1, 2008)

i was wondering if there is any issue with tiling over drywall for the area behind my stove in the kitchen? 
*Nope :no:*

what type of thinset is recommended?*
White, modified. I like Mapei Ultraflex II

Remember to use unsanded grout so not to scratch the tile!
*


----------



## Knucklez (Oct 21, 2007)

thx for the quick response & the the tips :thumbsup:


----------

